# Marshmallow and Bio's Breeding Journey



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Since Marshmallow already started laying eggs, and they are most probably fertile. I decided to let them raise one clutch!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

What a good momma she is! Can't wait to see the babies


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks Dianne and Eduardo! 

How can you tell if a day old egg is fertile or not? I candled the egg and it looked orange with orange lines going across. Is that normal?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They are doing great! Marshmallow is with the eggs the whole day, and I think she taught Bio how to sit on the eggs instead of burying them in the bedding. Marshmallow will most probably lay another egg tomorrow! I'll keep everyone updated!!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

How exciting!! They seemed very determined to start with so even if you had tried to prevent a clutch it would've been impossible without seriously upsetting them! I know they're going to be fantastic parents. I hope it all goes smoothly!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you!

Marshmallow laid another egg this morning! She can't stop incabating them


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Egg#3 has arrived!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Egg#1 has a heartbeat! It was my first time ever seeing one and it was the COOLEST thing in the world!!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Egg#1 and #2 are fertile! It's too early to tell if egg#3 is. 
Marshmallow is due for another egg tomorrow early morning


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I am excited for you.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you so much! 
An update picture just for you!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Marshmallow just laid her fourth egg!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Egg#3 is fertile! It's too early to tell if egg#4 is.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrats!!! :clap:

Such an adorable photo of both of them


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you so much Charmian!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

What a lovely couple!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you so much Dianne


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my, your Marshmallow and Bio look exactly like my Tony and Candy, LOL! Is Bio a cinnamon?
Anyway, I am so excited to see the babies!! I often wonder what mutation would Candy and Tony raise...


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you so much Eduardo!

Bio is a cinnamon split to whiteface and pied, Marshmallow is a lutino pearl pied. I think (and hope) she is also split to whiteface.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Marshmallow stopped laying at 4 eggs. All of their eggs are fertile!!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed they have a clutch of healthy babies


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

*Problem solved!!*

Remember when I mentioned earlier how Bio wouldn't sit on the eggs. Well, after when Marshmallow finished laying her clutch I noticed that Bio is incubating the eggs much more than before! They are finally sharing duties equally!

I guess Bio is just one of those parents that only sits on the eggs once the full clutch is laid!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow! 4 fertile eggs!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you!

These are the due dates (counted from 18 days)

Egg#1-March 11 
Egg#2-March 13
Egg#3-March 15
Egg#4-March 17


----------



## Tohru1529 (Feb 26, 2014)

can not wait so :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you so much  it's going to be an exciting week for us!!


----------



## Tohru1529 (Feb 26, 2014)

Haimovfids said:


> Thank you so much  it's going to be an exciting week for us!!


your welcome


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow I'm excited for you!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I bet they are going to have such cute babies  hope everything goes well


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

How are they going?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Great!  I see a little chicky in egg#1! I am making the next update when they hatch.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I am looking forward to seeing the babies soon


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

thank you!

egg#1 is chirping and starting to crack the egg!!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Update: egg#2 is pipping as well!! I put both egg#1 and #2 on the table and I watched them both wiggle and chirp at the same time, so cute


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

http://youtu.be/yP_tYg0--mo

that's a video of the eggs chirping and moving around!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I just checked and the video I posted isn't working. I'll in the middle of fixing it, it's a long, slow process so please bare with me


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I think I got it to work! http://youtu.be/yP_tYg0--mo


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Yup working now! That was so cute! I love that you can hear them squeaking and moving around. It's like "Let me outta here!!" So excited to see how the babies grow up


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

egg#1 hatched today!!    

(s)he has yellow down. ill try to get a picture


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

here is a video of the chick http://youtu.be/IJuW3-GOQBk


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Awwwwww. Thats so sweet. Good daddy  he's a pro already.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks!

Update:egg#2 just hatched before my eyes


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

aww so adorable  you are lucky you can get a video Randy and Swinger would stop feeding as soon as they see me coming, sometimes I could sneak a peak from around a corner but never that close


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you! 
Another video! http://youtu.be/mP0UCClDchY


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Chick#3 made it!! 

Thank you SOO much Sussane for saving him!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

How precious


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Egg#4 hatched last night! 

I am making another photo shoot today!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Aw yess. Can't wait to see the new baby photos!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

These photos are from Friday. I didn't have time to upload them.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

So cute!!! :excited:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Chick#1 and 2





Chick#3


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

I love the pictures, especially the ones with Moma and Popa!!! My granddaughter really enjoyed looking at them last weekend.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Awe thank you!! I'm glad you are enjoying the pictures! That's why I post them


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Amazing pics, I can't believe how fast they grow!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They grow extremely fast!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Love that picture at the end with them lined up, looks like they're doing in a conga line! They really are growing so fast. So cute.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, look at the wee babies all lines up in a row!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

First two babies are 18 days old, 3rd is 17 days old

http://youtu.be/q8xIg8y01Pg


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Ahhhh they're so cute! I want them alllll D:


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Such adorable pictures!
In day 14 the first chick looks like he has Huge legs! I'm sure it's just the camera angle.
I am so happy looking at the pictures. I'll probably never get to breed birds myself. I know it's not all easy, but it must be great watching them grow up.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks 

*In day 14 the first chick looks like he has Huge legs! I'm sure it's just the camera angle.*

Actually, that isn't the camera angle lol. The hard slippery wood made him try to push himself up with his feet. I finally got balance and now stands on the wood rather than laying down.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I fed the babies after the photos. Some pics I took after I fed them.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Chick#1 


Chick#2 


Chick#3


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Chick#1




Chick#2 




Chick#3


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Today's photos! (My personal favorite from all the photos I have ever took on this thread)


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

sooooooooooo cute!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, my! almost all grown up, and so lovely.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you! They all left the nest and are perching, they are also learning to eat


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

This thread is such a joy to look at!! My first baby is due in 2 days or so....Are you going to keep them all?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you! Yes, I am keeping all of them 

Good luck with the hatchling! Keep us posted. If anything goes wrong, you'll be prepared here http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/assisted-hatches-updated.html


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Cockatiel#1







Cockatiel#2





Chick#3


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

You've done well with them! Congratulations!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you

Look what Miss Marshmallow had when I gave her a bath. 

And after a few hours...


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

How amazing! I don't know how I've not seen this thread until now, look at those perfect little babies!

Oh my gosh, another egg. Any idea if it's fertile?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you Lexi!

It's most probably fertile but I froze the egg so there is no chance of knowing it hatched now. I won't have the heart to freeze them when they get veins as I can barely freeze them now


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

More photos coming very soon!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Ah yeah, I understand. I'm terrible with death myself, I can't even swat flies that are in my house. But I think you chose to do the right thing, you'll have your hands full with these babies.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

My parents felt bad for the eggs as well. They don't believe in abortion so they thought it was hurting the baby. I explained that they embryo didn't develop yet and no one was hurt...I hope!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Baby#1 





Baby#2





Baby#3


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my goodness, they are so cute!! I want one, LOL!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you! 

Marshmallow is in the middle of the hen mating position while Bio eats to feed the chicks!

Marshmallow is insane! She has 4 dummy eggs, one real egg in the nest with another egg inside her bum! what the heck is wrong with her?!? Should I put the fifth dummy egg in?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They're SOOOO adorable!! Omg!!  :blush: :lol:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you!

Baby#2 took his first flight of his life just now!!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

they're way too cute Baruch! can i have one please?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks Sasha! You can sure have one . You won't mind a male normal grey split to Lutino, pearl, cinnamon and pied and possibly split to whiteface will you?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Baby#1


Baby#2


Baby#3


A spring photo of chick#3


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

I love the last photo by the plants!! I am excited for mine to arrive! First egg is 19 days old lol.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

By now the chick is supposed to be vocalizing and moving a little in the egg. If your not afraid, hold the egg to your ear and you should probably hear him. If not, I might not of started yet.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

#1




#2






#3


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Here is mama Marshmallow


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

I dont think they started incubating it right after. I am going to try and get momma out and listen to them. She is a mean girl sometimes.


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

Omg that is so cute, I only just found this thread! Are you teaching them to "step up"? Are they fully hand tame?


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

They are adorable!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

StellasMom said:


> I dont think they started incubating it right after. I am going to try and get momma out and listen to them. She is a mean girl sometimes.


Okay, just letting you know It's the most exciting thing ever!! Don't help it out at this stage. 



Ziggibaby said:


> Omg that is so cute, I only just found this thread! Are you teaching them to "step up"? Are they fully hand tame?


Thank you! Yes and yes 



Jellie said:


> They are adorable!


Thanks!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Baby 2 is adorable  I want another tiel so bad.

When are you gonna name them?!


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

Amz said:


> Baby 2 is adorable  I want another tiel so bad.
> 
> When are you gonna name them?!


Mee too!! Boy or girl?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The two oldest are a month old . They grow too fast  the youngest baby is turning a month old tomorrow.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Amz said:


> Baby 2 is adorable  I want another tiel so bad.
> 
> When are you gonna name them?!


I really don't know, I was thinking Rio but I am not sure. I am not good with names and it will take me a while to find out one. 



Ziggibaby said:


> Mee too!! Boy or girl?


They are all males. Since dad is a cinnamon, the males will be normal greys and females will be cinnamon.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

How about Larry, Moe, and Curly. LOL.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks! 

You guys don't what in the world happened behind the scenes...it was a nightmare! But I finally got the photos and I feel like it did a pretty good job with it this time


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Chick#1


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Chick#2


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you so much!

Chick#3 - I didn't have time to upload them yesterday so I am doing it now.


----------



## Tohru1529 (Feb 26, 2014)

all the babys are so cute what happen to the 4th chick


----------

